# RIL



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

what do we know (if anything) about the RIL?

Coming from the thunderbolt which has had plenty of ril issues, im a little weary.

since the device is out already on a few carriers, have any devs taken a look at it?

stock touchwiz looks nice but to me there is nothing like aosp. i had bought the galaxy nexus but i wasnt satisfied with the specs and performance. im hoping we can get some aosp loving on this champion of a phone.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

ive heard good and bad.. but lets hope for the good.. would be rather upsetting to not have aosp on this phone off the bat lets just hope its not another droid charge or thunderbolt ....


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

BeansTown106 said:


> ive heard good and bad.. but lets hope for the good.. would be rather upsetting to not have aosp on this phone off the bat lets just hope its not another droid charge or thunderbolt ....


I have faith in you devs. I saw what you managed to do with a locked bootloader and far less powerful devices. I can't wait to see what you guys manage to do on this phone


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's similar to the HTC rezound after looking through the AT&T system image.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Dumb question but what is RIL and what does it do??


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Middle man for communication between the os and the software that directly controls the modems that communicates with your carrier.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> Dumb question but what is RIL and what does it do??


its basically the radio driver soto speak handles data/voice


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Worst than the nexus, way better than the thunderbolt. aosp will get ported, but I doubt it will be instantly. Only way to know for sure is to drop in the aosp source on the actual phone and see how much it breaks compatibility via logs.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> is that a good thing? havent kept up with the rezound so i dont know
> 
> its basically the radio driver soto speak handles data/voice


Kinda off-topic, but at the same time it isn't... but how did the RIL stuff work with the Droid2?
Surely if a phone as locked down as the Droid2 can get AOSP any phone could?
What's different with the Droid2 than the Droid Charge or Thunderbolt?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

4g radios









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

sk8 said:


> 4g radios
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I thought that might have been it but I wasn't sure, thanks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Droid 2 was not an LTE phone so doesn't count. Also, every 3G phone as far as I know, implemented the same interface layer for CDMA and GSM (the one Google gave out). It's just a problem with LTE as it's new and things haven't quite standardized yet, but they're better than they were with say the TB, Charge and such that were made before Google had implemented anything LTE wise in the source code. You can't even pull up any LTE statistics via Android in the first generation gingerbread devices and some are kind of iffy running GB on the second generation.

Most have finally come around with ICS, but they still dont follow the same file layout/structure that say the Nexus does for LTE exactly so may require a bit of work. Mostly have to wait and see as what can be in the source does not exactly mean it's used on the device exactly in implementation (lots of dead code in the RIL areas on gingerbread phones). Qualcomm also does this weird thing (or maybe it's HTC, not sure as I can't name another LTE Qualcomm device offhand in the past that was not HTC) of computing the metrics for the bars via the radio software instead of through the API (which makes it a bit harder to tell if they follow the guidelines given by Google for that or not). No one else does it, but for some reason they do.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah that straightens it out then.
Good to know there's a decent chance we'll be seening AOSP on this device AT SOME POINT.
I'm in no rush!


----------



## 5i13r (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been thinking about the 4G LTE RIL on the s3 quite a bit lately. I'm wondering if I made the right call of buying the Verizon s3 over the verizon nexus. I'm coming from a Samsung fascinate which had a decent support for roms. Looking at the non nexus LTE devices on Verizon has me worried about aosp support for voice and data.

Should I be worried and just get a nexus?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

S3 should have more talented development coming at it than the Rezound did. Rezound had a lot of hype and drama in its forums for reasons I won't get into. Hopefully that will not be the case here. Cyanogen should also have a bit more motivation I would hope to get it working as their founder works for Samsung now (though it's probably a conflict of interest for him to directly work on Samsung devices now for Cyanogen, so I doubt he does or at least not in the area he works in at Samsung [no idea what he does there]). Sammy also gave them 5 S2 devices to get CM working on it.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

all i know is Liquid will be on the s3... soo im stoked about that!


----------



## 5i13r (Jan 8, 2012)

Can't wait for this phone!


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Being in the same shoes as the resound doesn't sound too bad. With all the development that is sure to come to the phone I'm not worried anymore.

-theMichael


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Whenever AOSP does drop on this dev will probably explode. Community size matters tremendously as well for developer draw. I'm 99% positive thats why the DX still has active development - it was first to the big screen game on VZW and millions snatched it up. Despite the locked bootloader it still enjoys Liquid ICS, AOKP, MIUIv4, CM9, Gummy, et. al. plus all the GB development still active. Get a community of an even larger size and an unlocked bootloader (may have to do some hacking around the RIL as mentioned, but I bet it can't be any worse than having to get the 2nd-init hack up and running properly to get AOSP on Moto) and it should be good times.

Looking forward to Jelly Bean.


----------



## Gelu (Jun 14, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Dumb question but what is RIL and what does it do??


Radio Interface Layer, basically allows 4G to work in this case on a non touchwiz rom base


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Gelu said:


> Radio Interface Layer, basically allows 4G to work in this case on a non touchwiz rom base


That's like telling 1/3 of the story. The RIL deals with all carrier network communication.


----------

